# Problem with Marineland C-360



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm starting to notice a problem with my C-360 canister filter. Last week after changing my water, I plugged it back in and it didn't start up. I started to pull it out from my cabinet, at which point it suddenly started and had continued normally until I plugged it in again today after a water change and had the same problem. This time, I fiddled with the lid to make sure everything was sealed properly, which it was, and finally gave up after about 7-8 minutes and went to my computer to look up the manual online. While searching the Marineland site, I heard the filter suddenly start up again. Since it now appears that this problem is not a one-time occurrence, does anyone have any idea what the issue might be?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas what it could possibly be?


----------



## serreid (Aug 22, 2009)

I have not had that problem with mine. How old is it? The issue I don't like about the filter is that when you take out the filter to clean and change media's it will not totally shut off the water supply as mine keeps slowly dripping.....


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

It's just over a year old so, far too new to be having a major problem. I had thought that maybe it was the motor but I'm not exactly technically inclined so, I'm really just guessing. I haven't had the problem you're experiencing, fortunately.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

trying to call marineland just in case...FYI alot of ppl called them and got a whole head unit replace for free ..
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=186217&highlight=


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Digsy said:


> I'm starting to notice a problem with my C-360 canister filter. Last week after changing my water, I plugged it back in and it didn't start up. I started to pull it out from my cabinet, at which point it suddenly started and had continued normally until I plugged it in again today after a water change and had the same problem.





Digsy said:


> Anyone have any ideas what it could possibly be?


I've never used that filter, but your symptoms sound very similar to what I've seen happen with AquaClear HOB filters.

It only takes a small amount of "goop" to keep the impeller from starting spinning again after the filter has been turned off for a while. Sometimes a little jiggle will start it up. On the AC, you can even tap on the impeller with a pen like you are trying to get it spinning and it will start right up. I know that you can't do that with your canister filter when assembled.

That being said; this is what I do when I do maintenance on my filters. I remove the impeller and clean it good with a brush under running water. I take a twist-tie and cut one end into a "V" shape. I wet it and pull it through the axle shaft hole. A paper one seems to work better, but either will work. Then rinse under running water. Next I use a brush and water to clean the "hole area" where the impeller resides. Clean the axle too. Now rinse this area. Check the axle and impeller for wear. Replace if needed.

Rinse the parts well and then assemble it back together. Pour a little water in it during or after assembly for lubrication. It should be good to go then. If, by chance that it fails to start, give the filter a tap or shake. It should start then. Clean it a little better next time if this happens.

I hope this helps you with your problem.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

kali said:


> trying to call marineland just in case...FYI alot of ppl called them and got a whole head unit replace for free ..
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=186217&highlight=


Thanks for the info! That might save me another problem down the road.



Left C said:


> I've never used that filter, but your symptoms sound very similar to what I've seen happen with AquaClear HOB filters.
> 
> It only takes a small amount of "goop" to keep the impeller from starting spinning again after the filter has been turned off for a while. Sometimes a little jiggle will start it up. On the AC, you can even tap on the impeller with a pen like you are trying to get it spinning and it will start right up. I know that you can't do that with your canister filter when assembled.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the instructions Left C! I'll give this a try tomorrow as this really sounds like it could fix the problem.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Digsy said:


> ... Thanks so much for the instructions Left C! I'll give this a try tomorrow as this really sounds like it could fix the problem.


You are very welcome. I hope it fixes your problem.


----------

